# asthma



## anna_marie09 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi I need some advice.. My daughter (aged 12) got diagnosed as allergic to cats and dogs (she used to be really bad) and also got asthma which started of really bad and then died down to not even needing her inhaler.
we have researched all different types of dogs and found that cockapoos are some what ok with this situation in some people,so we decided to look into them and we found a nice couple who was selling pups.before we decided to buy we spent alot of time with puppies (5 altogether) and the mum.now where the pups were kept ie in the living room it was a very small room and my daughter never had one bit of reaction to them at all which was great.
my problem now is that her asthma as flared up but we don't know if it's buddy (pup),the coldness of the weather (as it's been raining and freezing for past week.that used to make her asthma worse) or whether it's a chesty cough which I had myself for about 3-4 weeks.

We don't know what to do,we really don't want to move buddy along as it's no fair on him but then I have my daughter to think about who I love so much going through alot.ive been up since 4:40am as my daughter came in wheezing so had to give her inhaler.

The funny thing is we used to have a staffie but died and she got on great with her,had no problems but then we found out she was allergic and asthmatic a few years later and very sad that we could never have a dog again until now.

We decided to not let Buddy upstairs in her room to give our daughter that bit of space if she ever needed it where he wouldn't have been.

Does any one have any advice? I got told by a friend she used to be allergic but her body adjusted to it and she only as sniffles now and again.could this be true in any way?

Sorry for waffling on :-/ and thanks.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Your daughter sounds like my niece. There is no such thing as a hypoallergic dog. They just spread less dander because they shed less. Also, dogs bring in lots of known irritants that may be triggering reactions. My niece who is now 8 is in love with my dogs. But you can hear her breathing get a bit wheezy after she spends time with them so they only meet outdoors (backyard, park) and then my sister has her take a shower and change clothes as soon as she gets home. 

That your daughter's asthma is getting triggered seems much more serious. She may have your chest cold but she may be more susceptible to it as the pup puts her in a more immunocompromised state as she's have a mild reaction. I would test it out. Having the dog downstairs is not enough. Your house air system is probably all connected so it is circulating, not to mention that everyone in contact with the pup will have some animal dander on them. You will need a good air filter that will remove the dander (niece sleeps with one in her room) and maybe see if someone can watch the pup for a bit to see if he is aggravating her breathing. 

It is very clear that you are a kind and loving mum who wanted to give your daughter all the joy of having a cockapoo. And it sounds like you may realize what may need to happen. Keeping the puppy because it's not fair to him does not outweigh your daughter's wellbeing. My sister made my brother in law get rid of a cat he had for 15 years because my niece needed to breathe. My BIL actually argued with my sister because at the time all the shelters were overrun with cats and his wouldn't let a person near it without scratching and biting. So they knew the cat most likely would be put down. Once the cat was removed however my niece stopped wheezing and more importantly could noticeably breathe better. 

Think of rehoming a pup as a kind option as you have some time to find a wonderful home for him rather than waiting and having to do it quickly following repeated asthma attacks. In addition to my whole family having allergies to all sorts of things, I've worked with a lot of families who have children with allergies and asthma. Some kids do grow out of it. Others get much worse. And even the constant worry that the pup may trigger an asthma attack for your daughter also likely has an effect. Hearing stories of how others have become desensitized does not guarantee that will be the case for your family. You know best what is happening with your daughter. I would trust in that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I do agree with all above but I will just say that the weather here at the moment has been affecting my husband who has a chesty cold that he is not shifting, and also a little girl that I look after has been getting a bit wheezy and her mum said the last time she was like that was during a long wet spell, some kind of air filter is a good idea, do you have carpet downstairs? We have none downstairs and the dog is not allowed upstairs, ensure your daughter washes her hands when she has been touching the pup, dog saliva turns into dander when it dries too. Do you have anyone that could have your pup for a few days? That way perhaps you could see if your daughter improves. I feel for you as you obviously want to keep the puppy, my husband did have a full on attack once and admitted he had had the dog on his lap (another no no here), I was really upset and was really worried he was going to say Dudley had to go, but that was 18 months ago and it hasn't happened since. Good luck.


----------



## anna_marie09 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. After our staffie it was a few years later when she touched dogs her eyes would puff up etc but it never bothered her breathing but now it’s the other way round (she as had asthma for a while so none of it is new) it’s not all the time though, I mean she can be fine one day and another boom, this is why we’re thinking it could be down to weather and chesty cough. We haven’t had him long and when buddy was with his litter and mum we was regular visitors as I was worried then but not once did it seem to bother her.

We don’t have any carpets down stairs and my daughter always washes her hands when in contact with buddy. We don’t have any one that could take him for a few days as most people work. When she’s at school she says she coughs etc there too.

I’m away to look into an air filter and leave it in living room because that’s where buddy spends all his day etc. 

My other two children, husband and myself have become attached to buddy so we will be willing to try anything just now and when I spoke to my daughter she was very upset and asked if there’s anything out there that we could all live happily, this is way I put a post-up. We have always wanted another dog and the fish are not really doing it for the kids lol.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you.
Both my sons had/have asthma.
My eldest was diagnosed when he was 2 - we had dogs and plenty of household dust, but the trigger for his asthma was leaf mold - he was particularly bad in the late summer and autumn and if the winter was long and damp. Over the years his asthma has been seasonal and increasingly less and less severe. However he always has an inhaler with him and when he went off to university in 2012 he had a bad session I suspect slightly damp rooms set him off then. He has been fine in Canada this winter - too cold for mold?!
My other son had bronchiolitis as a baby and through his childhood always wheezed with a chesty cough/cold. However he has also largely grown out of this.
You you say daughter has been diagnosed with pet allergies -[my mum is allergic to cats, not dogs and my friend is allergic to guinea pigs but has horses and dogs... Allergies can be very specific. 
How long have you had Buddy?
I know that Woo with Noodle had problems initially with her partner's asthma/allergies and I think it iwas the saliva as much as the dander. She got an air purifier and I think he wore plastic gloves and washed hands after handling Noodle and over time they have managed the situation and I think it is not a problem anymore....
I hope that you can work things out, but obviously you'll have to put your daughter's needs first.


----------



## anna_marie09 (Jan 11, 2014)

we have had buddy for just over a week so very early days.the first 3-4 days were great and then she needed one puff of inhaler and was fine for the next 2 days.it as defo been the coldest/wettest week so i dunno to be honest.my kids are always my first priority.she got diagnosed maybe about 4-5 years ago,they just tested for cats and dogs.i think with me getting buddy when i had that chesty cough was bad timing as we no sure if its that but she was coughing before we got buddy.

i was a bit nervous about putting this post up as i didn't want people to think oh here's another one thinking they good for asthmatics etc as i know,no animal is (apart from maybe fish lol) that's why we spent most of our time with the litter and his mum to see how my daughter got on with them.

and thanks i hope it works out to either way


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I also thought of Woo and her husband, I know he was pretty bad for a while, I guess with kids it's even harder, are you in touch with the breeder, are they willing to wait a while but take him back if need be? Somewhere on the forum will be the threads about Woo' s husband, maybe someone better than me at tech stuff can link them here?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there.... First Marzi...yup too cold for mold in Canada...its why I chose my wedding for January...lol. ....now to the asthma. I have asthma. I have always had asthma. One thing about asthma is that there are a lot of triggers. For me....cats dogs. All other animals. Dust seasonal allergies. Weather changes mold dampness. Emotions. Too many people in a room. All plants some materials...etc etc. I think if the whole week you have had the dog and she has had to have one puff...is too early to tell if its the dog. If you just had a cough and its been damp wait it out and see...also some people react more when the cockapoo is a pup vs a grown dog. These are just my experiences

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anna_marie09 (Jan 11, 2014)

just want to say thanks for peoples posts.my daughter as needed more puffs of her inhaler now BUT she stayed with her granny for two days (thought no point in some one looking after pup cuz hes stuff would be here and stuff) but when she was there she still needed her inhaler so we are gonna wait it out bit longer,as we thinking its due to the weather.lady amanda i never thought of the wider picture about emotions in stuff and with her going into high school u could say poor thing is stressing and flapping out a bit,so it could be that too.
thanks again


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I really hope that it works out for you, your daughter and Buddy - having him will help her in so many ways. Dogs are such good friends, real buddies  he will help her cope with the stress of high school and once the weather improves a bit he will be a great motivator to be outside enjoying him and the fresh air and getting exercise rather than doing the whole - I'm nearly a teenager thing (my youngest is nearly 11 !).
Good luck.


----------



## abbicockers (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a 14 year old who used to have asthma as a baby then grew out of it. This winter she's been terrible though and has had to be prescribed an inhaler despite not needing one for the past 12 years! She's constantly wheezy at the minute so fingers crossed for you that your daughter is the same and hopefully its nothing to do with the puppy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope your daughters asthma improves. I've had an allergic reaction to my new Poo and it triggered my first asthma attack in years . My other two Poos didn't cause any reaction at all. I'm taking a daily antihistamine now and luckily I haven't needed to use my inhaler since. I also bought some Petal Cleanse and wipe Poppy down every day before handling her loads, don't know if helps or not but my reaction seems a lot more under control.

http://www.allergybestbuys.co.uk/eb...talcleanse-thepetallergysolution-90101m.shtml

I think if it got worse I would look in to an air purifier like Woo did. Both of my kids, particularly my daughter,have constant colds at the moment and I'm monitoring closely to make sure it is just that and not allergies.

Good luck, i hope you find out the the trigger and work out a plan to deal with it. xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

```
i
```



Jedicrazy said:


> I hope your daughters asthma improves. I've had an allergic reaction to my new Poo and it triggered my first asthma attack in years . My other two Poos didn't cause any reaction at all. I'm taking a daily antihistamine now and luckily I haven't needed to use my inhaler since. I also bought some Petal Cleanse and wipe Poppy down every day before handling her loads, don't know if helps or not but my reaction seems a lot more under control.
> 
> http://www.allergybestbuys.co.uk/eb...talcleanse-thepetallergysolution-90101m.shtml
> 
> ...


CLARE! Is this a sneaky third puppy announcement?
We need to hear more about Poppy puppy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH Clare!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We need to hear more about poppy......! X
Wait till Ruth hears about this, she is trying very hard not to get a third


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL Marzi. I'll do a new post as don't want to hijack this thread.


----------

